
Why accountants are still a thing? - shomansal
https://miniaccountant.com
======
shomansal
For the past 40 years, accounting software remained more or less the same,
even though that everyone within the industry knows for a fact that one day Ai
will take a big chunk of the industry, no one yet has taken it on themselves
to bring this change.

Some say; But.....it is too early, Ai is still new & not that sophisticated.
Yet Ai will be driving cars soon

Others say; Quickbooks or another leader in the industry will be the one to do
it..... Yet we all know that innovation rarely comes from within, and just
like the innovation in smartphones, an outsider usually is the one to do it.

We have taken it on ourselves to bring that change, starting with micro
partnerships, for them, we are building an Ai Accountant that can replace a
full-time accountant, for a small fee of $47 per month.

If you are passionate about accounting as we are, come join us
[https://Miniaccountant.com](https://Miniaccountant.com)

------
latexr
Putting it bluntly, it looks like a scam. The broken english, the amateurish
design, the stock photo, the requirement to give a WhatsApp number, the (fake-
looking) testimonials, the video, the lack of any relevant information
(technical or otherwise), and the fact your HN account is essentially
submissions to dead or “coming soon” domains. Everything about it screams that
we shouldn’t trust it.

~~~
shomansal
@latexr if you think that then I am doing a very bad job

